# Greetings from Cheshire, UK



## Scoops

Hello all,

Greetings all. I was initiated into Westminster Lodge #7532, UGLE last month and will be passed in a couple of weeks. 

I've enjoyed reading this forum to get a more international view of the fraternity and thought the time was right sign up 

Richard 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfreybur

Welcome to the family once adopted Brother.


----------



## Glen Cook

Greetings from Lodge of Concord 323, Stockport.  Let us know when your Third will be


----------



## Bloke

Greeting from Australia and welcome


----------



## Mike Martin

Hi Richard, greetings from London.


----------



## Warrior1256

Greetings and welcome to the forum brother.


----------



## Scoops

Thank you all for the kind welcome. I hope, in time, I'll be able to contribute to some of the fine discussions here. 

Brother Glen, it's always good to meet fellow Cheshire masons. My third should be in September, third Tuesday. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glen Cook

Scoops said:


> Thank you all for the kind welcome. I hope, in time, I'll be able to contribute to some of the fine discussions here.
> 
> Brother Glen, it's always good to meet fellow Cheshire masons. My third should be in September, third Tuesday.
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Ahh.  I shall be in Portugal to represent at their Grand Lodge.


----------



## Scoops

Ooh, sunny Portugal. I'm sure that will be a lovely trip! 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfreybur

Scoops said:


> I hope, in time, I'll be able to contribute to some of the fine discussions here.



Tell us the tale of the Cheshire cat and the smile!  Think of it as the story of a Table Lodge or after lodge meal of refreshment.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Welcome!


----------



## KSigMason

Greetings from the State of Idaho and welcome to this forum Brother.


----------



## Brother JC

Greetings from California, Brother, and congratulations!


----------



## Scoops

Again Brethren, thank you all for the kind words.

I have my 2nd tomorrow night and am getting a little nervous. I've been practicing my responses all month and thought I'd got it word perfect but then I went through it at the weekend with my father-in-law, who's mentoring me, and my mind went totally blank. 

I really hope that doesn't happen tomorrow!

Richard


----------



## Glen Cook

Scoops said:


> Again Brethren, thank you all for the kind words.
> 
> I have my 2nd tomorrow night and am getting a little nervous. I've been practicing my responses all month and thought I'd got it word perfect but then I went through it at the weekend with my father-in-law, who's mentoring me, and my mind went totally blank.
> 
> I really hope that doesn't happen tomorrow!
> 
> Richard


You will have a deacon by your side to help.


----------



## Scoops

So last night I was passed to the degree of Fellowcraft Mason. I really enjoyed the experience and found it easier to take everything in than my inititaion.

My responses went well and I got a quiet well done from the JD as he led me off. Made me feel really proud!

The Brother who gave me the 2nd Degree Tracing Board lecture did an amazing job with a truly memorable performance.

Richard


----------



## Bloke

Glad to hear it went well Scoops...


----------



## dfreybur

Scoops said:


> So last night I was passed to the degree of Fellowcraft Mason.



Welcome again to the family twice adopted Brother.


----------



## Winter

Hello again, Brother! Thought I would return the courtesy on your own introduction thread.


----------



## Scoops

Winter said:


> Hello again, Brother! Thought I would return the courtesy on your own introduction thread.


Thank you very much


----------



## Glen Cook

Scoops said:


> So last night I was passed to the degree of Fellowcraft Mason. I really enjoyed the experience and found it easier to take everything in than my inititaion.
> 
> My responses went well and I got a quiet well done from the JD as he led me off. Made me feel really proud!
> 
> The Brother who gave me the 2nd Degree Tracing Board lecture did an amazing job with a truly memorable performance.
> 
> Richard


When is your Third?


----------



## Scoops

My third should be the third Tuesday in September.


----------



## Scoops

It's been a long summer of waiting, but the time is nearly upon me.

Assuming my wife doesn't decide to go into labour early, tomorrow night I shall be raised to the Sublime Degree of Master Mason.

My Father-in-Law will be taking the chair for the evening and I know he's been practicing all summer long along with making sure I'm word perfect in my responses to my questions!


----------



## Bloke

Scoops said:


> It's been a long summer of waiting, but the time is nearly upon me.
> 
> Assuming my wife doesn't decide to go into labour early, tomorrow night I shall be raised to the Sublime Degree of Master Mason.
> 
> My Father-in-Law will be taking the chair for the evening and I know he's been practicing all summer long along with making sure I'm word perfect in my responses to my questions!


Awesome !


----------



## Brother JC

Great news! Congratulations on all fronts!


----------



## Ripcord22A

Scoops said:


> It's been a long summer of waiting, but the time is nearly upon me.
> 
> Assuming my wife doesn't decide to go into labour early, tomorrow night I shall be raised to the Sublime Degree of Master Mason.
> 
> My Father-in-Law will be taking the chair for the evening and I know he's been practicing all summer long along with making sure I'm word perfect in my responses to my questions!


Congrats on the baby and the degree!

Being that i have never been in a UGLE lodge...I got a question....u said "along with making sure I'm word perfect in my responses to my questions"  in UGLE lodges you know whats going to be asked in the degree before you take it?  or do u have to turn in your FC profeciency before the degree tomorrow?


----------



## Scoops

Ripcord22A said:


> Congrats on the baby and the degree!
> 
> Being that i have never been in a UGLE lodge...I got a question....u said "along with making sure I'm word perfect in my responses to my questions"  in UGLE lodges you know whats going to be asked in the degree before you take it?  or do u have to turn in your FC profeciency before the degree tomorrow?



Thank you!

I think it's a bit different here to how you all do it in the States. There's no proficiency work, just a short list of questions asked just before the actual degree ceremony. There's even helpful prompting from the Junior Deacon (at least when I took my FC) who's stood next to you, should your mind go blank.

I'm sure someone like Glen would be able to explain it better than I, though.


----------



## Ripcord22A

I think i understand...are those questions pertaining to the previous degree?  If so then i completely get it...if not then yeah im lost...lol


----------



## Glen Cook

Ripcord22A said:


> I think i understand...are those questions pertaining to the previous degree?  If so then i completely get it...if not then yeah im lost...lol


Yes, they are regarding the prior degrees, and he quite accurately described the process.


----------



## SimonM

edited


----------



## Scoops

Wow, what a night!

Firstly, baby behaved and there were no emergency interruptions!

The ceremony was amazing. I'm not quite sure what I was expecting, but it wasn't that! To say I'm in awe would be an understatement. 

Following on from that, the Festive Board was full of fellowship and I left feeling truly a part of the family! 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloke

Scoops said:


> Wow, what a night!
> 
> Firstly, baby behaved and there were no emergency interruptions!
> 
> The ceremony was amazing. I'm not quite sure what I was expecting, but it wasn't that! To say I'm in awe would be an understatement.
> 
> Following on from that, the Festive Board was full of fellowship and I left feeling truly a part of the family!
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



Well done to your lodge then, sounds like they got it right  Congratulations to them and you !


----------



## Brother JC

Congratulations, Brother.


----------



## deministri

Hi bro! Alberto from México. Le mando saludos!


----------

